# Mini Bow 2.5g Hood light



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

I just bought a Mini Bow 2.5 gallon tank for Spit. As soon as I turned on the light it came on for one second and then it wouldn't work anymore. My husband took the bulb out and said it was blown. Did I do something wrong? I just put the bulb in and then plugged it in after i got the tank set up. I'm hoping that I can find another 15w bulb somewhere? Is this common with these or do you think there could be something wrong with the entire hood unit? I hate to take it all down and return the entire thing...thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## BlueRedBetta37 (Oct 24, 2010)

Imabee said:


> I just bought a Mini Bow 2.5 gallon tank for Spit. As soon as I turned on the light it came on for one second and then it wouldn't work anymore. My husband took the bulb out and said it was blown. Did I do something wrong? I just put the bulb in and then plugged it in after i got the tank set up. I'm hoping that I can find another 15w bulb somewhere? Is this common with these or do you think there could be something wrong with the entire hood unit? I hate to take it all down and return the entire thing...thanks in advance for any advice!


This is not very good for a mini bow because I have one and it works PERFECTLY but i reccomend returning it and getting a new one but if u cant get your husband to get another bulb not over 15 or it will be too powerfull you can even get a 13 or 14 watt bulb or going led you didnt do anything wrong it happens


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, I feel better, I thought I broke it! I'll try looking for a replacement bulb, if that doesn't fix it I'll take it down and return it. I appreciate your fast response!


----------



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

The best replacement bulb for a mini-bow 2.5 is this one:

http://www.petco.com/product/111943...Cat=LN_Shopping_FishSupplies_HoodsandLighting

I have it and it's PERFECT!
It doesn't overheat the water like the original incandescent one did, it looks a lot better, and only has to be replaced once a year.

This thread has 2 pics of my tank with the new bulb.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=53982


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

For a replacement get a Compact flourecent bulb. They dont heat the water as much and they're brighter and they save energy  It doesnt necessarily have to be an aquarium specific one. Just one you get at your local hardware store will be cheaper and work just as well. For the best looks get one that is 6500k. They imitate daylight - others usually make your tank look too yellowish. The 6500k ones also come in handy if you ever decide to grow live plants. Oh and yeah, you want one that is 15 watts or less. in fact, for a 2.5 gal a 10 watt bulb will be just fine. Save energy


----------

